# Who did your Web Design and Graphics?



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I designed my own logo and after I did, I realized I had no way or knowledge to make it web worthy. I was fortunate to have a relative of my neighbor visiting next door that did exactly what I needed. After he gave life to my design, I had him do the graphics and design of my header on my website. To this day I am still VERY impressed with his work: MacMouser.com

Known brands he has done work for:

Pepsi
EARTH2O
Frito Lay
Coca Cola


He offers:


 •Logos • Desk Top Publishing • Brochures • Signage • Flyers • Silk Screen Art
 •Business Cards • Labels (Standard and Flexi) • Post Cards • Scans • Book Layout
 •Photo Retouch • Cover Design • Photography • Ad Design • Vehicle Art
 •Magazine Layout • Resumes Layout • Catalog Design • Web Design • Posters
 •Dvd/Cd Cover Design • Pre Press and just about any kind of graphics you may be in need of.
-------------------------

When a business does great work and makes you look good, then it deems necessary to help their exposure. 

I OFTEN get compliments about my website appearance from perspective customers. A good portion is related to appearance. The other portion is due to simplicity of finding information of which I give credit to my web guy

If you have a reputable web/graphics designer, help them out and expose them.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Your site looks good, being a friend sounds like you got a real nice deal - How much would he charge for something like that to a stranger?

Pat


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Your site looks good, being a friend sounds like you got a real nice deal - How much would he charge for something like that to a stranger?
> 
> Pat


I'm not in a position to answer that question. But if you take a look at his website, can you image that he did all that for "friends", I'm sure most of his clients were all "strangers" first, right? I am sure he has competitive pricing, I just don't know what it is. 

And yes, I got a good deal, but not because I asked for it. He felt compelled to bless us for reasons outside of business.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Jason, I hope you don't consider this rude for giving unsolicited advice but I visited your site and have some comments.

The site welcomes me to Agape painting. Then it doesn't really talk about painting, it has some stuff about maintenance and the quality of your business. When I am just about disengaged mentally and ready to click off, the hammer drops with some commitment you will have me make to sign with you or you charge me for an estimate. Ugh. 

If I still read on, there is no linking leading me to other places in your website other than a link which takes me to your page to Facebook where my ADD would then have me reading new posts on my friends wall forgetting all about my quest to find a painter. 

Nice design is good but not nearly important as engaging page copy and logical progression into your site.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> Jason, I hope you don't consider this rude for giving unsolicited advice but I visited your site and have some comments.
> 
> The site welcomes me to Agape painting. Then it doesn't really talk about painting, it has some stuff about maintenance and the quality of your business. When I am just about disengaged mentally and ready to click off, the hammer drops with some commitment you will have me make to sign with you or you charge me for an estimate. Ugh.
> 
> ...


The literature is not part of the design or graphics. So, I do think your going out of context for this topic. All the literature is my doing and I am satisfied for how it is put together at the moment. Thank you for your concerns.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

PressurePro, I don't mind website critique within context of the appropriate topic. If you have some suggestions please feel free to PM them to me.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If you have some suggestions please feel free to PM them to me.


Why? how are the rest of us going to learn? Ken pretty much has it going on and when he gives suggestions they are worth reading for all.

Pat


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Why? how are the rest of us going to learn? Ken pretty much has it going on and when he gives suggestions they are worth reading for all.
> 
> Pat


There are other topics that I and others have started for website critique. If you guys find it necessary, do the search and post in the appropriate topic. :thumbsup:

No doubt Ken has great insight, not arguing that. :no:


----------

